# Do you know Paul Pepler?



## pepler1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by pepler1 
I'm looking for colleagues and friends of my father Paul Pepler who is now 83 and sailed as a Merchant Navy Officer for many years between 1950 and 1985ish.

I know he sailed on the following ships at some point or another:

Albright Pioneer
Albright Explorer
Carl Schmedeman
Sugar Transporter/s
Moby Dick (Green Peace)
+ others?

He mainly worked on the bridge as 1st and 2nd Mate and was known to be a bearded, bald, kind and knew a few tunes to sing!

Any reminisences/contacts most appreciated - Felix


----------

